# Letter of Employment/Payslip authentication - Will this do?



## JethCar (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Just hoping that someone could tell me if the following letter of employment and letter authenticating payslips be satisfactory to the ECO?

*Employment Letter*

To the Entry Clearance Officer,

I can confirm that Mr. ***** has been employed at the ***** since January 2016. His current role is *****. He is employed on a fixed-term contract.

*****'s employment is non-salaried and remuneration amounts to a gross payment of £9.00 per hour. He has been on this pay-scale since January 2016 and this will be ongoing. 

His current minimum contracted hours are 44 hours per week. This equates to a minimum gross annual salary of £19,000. Overtime is available and remuneration amounts to £9.00 for each additional hours' work.


*Accountant Payslip Confirmation*

To the Entry Clearance Officer,

I can confirm that the payslips issued to **** are true and authentic copies as per our pay roll records. Payslips are issued on Fridays on a bi-weekly basis. Each payslip shows the total remuneration for the previous 2 weeks. The table below shows the bi-weekly GROSS pay for the last 6 months:

Day/Month/Year-Gross Pay

19/Feb/2016 – 874.00
04/Mar/2016 – 909.00
18/Mar/2016 – 950.75
01/Apr/2016 – 868.50
15/Apr/2016 – 942.25
29/Apr/2016 – 805.00
13/May/2016 – 875.63
27/May/2016 – 923.75
10/Jun/2016 – 930.25
24/Jun/2016 – 797.00
08/Jul/2016 – 828.00
22/Jul/2016 – 877.75
05/Aug/2016 – 871.63

Many thanks!


----------



## JethCar (Jul 21, 2016)

Anyone? Could really do with some advice!


----------

